# Tonight's Champions league final



## jenks

Tonight's final is only on BT Sport channel. 

However I found out that they will streaming it live on their YouTube channel www.youtube.com/btsport.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

jenks said:


> Tonight's final is only on BT Sport channel.
> 
> However I found out that they will streaming it live on their YouTube channel www.youtube.com/btsport.
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


Nice one! Thanks very much.


----------



## Naddy37

BT Sport are also doing an offer, first 3 months free. All you pay up front is £20 activation feee. Then start paying in 4mths time.


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully a good game. 

I'll head out after my dinner. Aviemore is busy with Liverpool fans being an English bank holiday. Hopefully a good atmosphere in the pub.


----------



## Kerr

That's a real shame for Salah. It looked sore with the way he was pulled down.

The Liverpool players heads went down when he went off.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I fear for Liverpool, Salah going off has given Madrid the impitous and Madrid have a much stronger bench.


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully a better second half. 

Liverpool looked resigned to losing after Salah went off. The game totally changed in all areas not affected by Salah.


----------



## Kerr

OMG. Pub football stuff.


----------



## jenks

Get in there! Game on 1-1


----------



## Kerr

World class goal by Bale.

That tackle by Robertson was as good as a goal.


----------



## nbray67

Hopefully, that's Karius' last game for LFC.

Nothing he could do with that worldy from Bale but FFS, what was he doing with the others?

Game was lost as soon as Salah left the pitch. Hopefully the board will see we are a 1 man team at times and invest wisely in the summer.


----------



## Kerr

Such a shame. 

There's always a great feeling in winning a game, but even the Real players felt sorry for the Liverpool keeper. 

Two absolute howlers in the champions league final is tough to swallow. They'll be remembered more than Bale's goal.


----------



## A&J

Two stunners from Bale but also two WTFs from Karious. Gotta get a new goal keeper. This one is marked for life!


----------



## GleemSpray

nbray67 said:


> Hopefully, that's Karius' last game for LFC.
> 
> Nothing he could do with that worldy from Bale but FFS, what was he doing with the others?
> 
> Game was lost as soon as Salah left the pitch. Hopefully the board will see we are a 1 man team at times and invest wisely in the summer.


Glad the fans supported him afterwards, along with the RM players... Credit to him for having the spuds to go to the fans instead of disappearing down the tunnel.... . Disgraceful that the LFC players appeared to completely shun him.

Yes he had a shocking game, but he's still a member of the team.

Epic goal from Bale - who would even attempt that in the Champions league final!!!..?

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Liverpool looked the much better team in the first 20 minutes until Salah went off and two howlers by Karius, definitely need a new keeper, a. Enter half and forward. Squad lacks a lot of depth. Let's not forget Liverpool have had a good season and are back in the CL for next season.


----------



## President Swirl

Unsurprising result. Either fix the hole in the ship or sink. Throwing on more overpriced captains won't make a ha'p'orth of difference. Football is just Wall Street with numbered shirts. City is Gordon Gekko, we are the photocopying trainees getting the coffee. We'll be better next season, blah blah. Fair play to Bale. But they should be ashamed. What an anti-climatic shower of (insert expletive). Injured Salah or not.


----------



## kh904

I was resigned to the fact we weren't going to win as soon as Salah went off ijured.

We played really well until that point, then our heads dropped.
On top of that the way we conceded the first goal was also a mental blow and conceding quite soon after we equalised.
Initially I was ****ed at Karius, but I (and many Liverpool supports I know) actually felt really sorry for Karius st the end.
He genuinely looked devestated and fair play to him for facing the fans and apologising.

I just hope it doesn't completely ruin his professional career, but we needed to replace him regardless of yesterday's mistakes, because he has made similar errors before.

Our squad was to the bones to be fair, so we didn't have many options as soon as Salah got injured.
I wouldn't say we are a one man team it's just we are set up to play only one way and when one of the front 3 isn't on form/injured it shows. Also we burn out in the 2nd half because we can't control the game and sit back when required (and often lose leads).
Klopp really needs a plan b and be content to win ugly.


----------



## carl123uk

Taken me a few weeks to watch it back again but it just wasn't meant to be. Another year of experience for the current squad and with a few more signings there's no reason we can't be in Madrid next June.

Had a great weekend over there and Kiev was an amazing place. Just a shame the 90 minutes spoilt a good away day


----------

